
The Ruby project discusses adopting the Contributor Covenant - n_yuichi
https://bugs.ruby-lang.org/issues/12004
======
13thLetter
As usual, nobody advocating a CoC can point to any situation in the project's
history where having a CoC would have improved the situation. There's also a
few classic kafkatraps in the discussion ("your opposition to my proposal is
just proof that my proposal is required.") All it'll need is to wrap up with
some high-level authority ramming the code of conduct down the community's
throat to be a classic example of how these discussions usually go.

------
thescribe
Seriously? Can we go a day without some political invader trying to make open
source into a cudgel? It's a shakedown, because if you don't give in they
cause an 'opalgate' clickbait storm.

